# Re: REGINA RIFLE REGIMENT - BOOK



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"celine garbay" <garbayc@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 15 Nov 1999 08:43:57 PST*
Hi Ian,
Thanks for the glowing review of "Up the Johns!"  After you posted that 
message, I received requests for 26 books within the next 48 hours.  I sent 
them all off on the weekend, along with, as you suggested, a request for 
donations to the unit‘s Trust Fund. Many of the requests for books echoed 
your idea, and most people offered to send donations in return for a copy of 
the book.  In these days of extremely limited public funds, it is nice to 
know that people still care about the Regiment.
I‘d also like to thank you for the idea of sending the book out to 
Regimental Museums across the country.  It‘s definitely a project I will 
look into in the coming months.  And, just so you know, I did send a copy to 
the Loyal Edmonton Regiment Museum, indicating that it was sent from you, 
with your kind regards.
Once again, I thank you for your support of the book and of the project.  
Rest assured that next time I see Col. Cade I will indeed pass on your 
hello.
Celer Et Audax,
Celine
>From: Ian Edwards 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: REGINA RIFLE REGIMENT - BOOK
>Date: Thu, 11 Nov 1999 18:07:14 -0800
>
>From Ian Edwards:
>
>Might I just say to ALL on this net that the book "Up The John‘s" is a
>most interesting/readable regimental history!! Those not in possession
>should take advantage of Celine‘s offer of a free copy. Hard to believe
>that something good is free in this day-and-age. It‘s 237 pages long,
>hard cover, and would easily retail for $40.00 - $60.00. Perhaps
>respondents, once they have seen how good the book is, will care to send
>the RRR Unit Funds a small donation in appreciation, and I hope Celine,
>that you enclose some kind of a donor request form with each book you
>give away.
>
>I acquired my copy when it first came out in 1992 I resided in Regina
>then. Perhaps you might consider giving a copy to regimental museums
>across Canada, as I know that The Loyal Edmonton Regiment Museum, 108
>Prince of Wales Armouries Heritage Centre, 10440 - 108th Avenue,
>Edmonton AB, T5H 3Z9, does not have a copy I took my copy down there a
>few months ago to answer a query and they would appreciate receiving
>same.
>
>Celine, regards to Bob Cade, your HLCol, from me.
>
>Ian G. Edwards
>2nd Bn, Ipsco Fusiliers
>
>celine garbay wrote:
> >
> > Hi Martin,
> > Thanks for your interest.  The book covers the Regimental history from 
>way
> > back when the RRR were known as the South Saskatchewan Regiment WWI, 
>right
> > up to when they became the Royal Regina Rifles, and a little bit beyond
> > that.  Our unit is one of only two infantry regiments in Saskatchewan, 
>and
> > it‘s the only unit in Saskatchewan that has REALLY close ties with its 
>vets.
> > Because we have so many of the books left, I have permission to give 
>them
> > away for free to anyone interested.  For your copy, just e-mail me your
> > mailing address and I‘ll send it out to you this weekend.
> > Celine
> >
> > >From: Martin Schenkel 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: REGINA RIFLE REGIMENT - BOOK
> > >Date: Wed, 10 Nov 1999 17:59:40 -0800
> > >
> > >YES! If you could email the details to me at martins@smartt.com that
> > >would be great.
> > >
> > >Thanks.
> > >
> > >Regards,
> > >
> > >Martin
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

